# From the Waters of the Rappahannock.....



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

*From the waters of the Rappohannock......*

The girlfriend and I set out for Bethpage campground around 530 pm saturday after I got off of work. With the steel drums CD playing on the radio....we were in a festive mood for sure and looking forward to the two bottles of wine I bought for the night. As excited as I was about the night, I knew tomorrow was the real reason I was going to be there. Tomorrow, my cousin and his girlfriend are coming down. We are going to have a great day out on the water. Just something in the air tonight tells me that. As I am opening the second bottle of wine, I get mesmerized by the campfire that has been burning all night and the sounds of my girlfriend's voice are drowned out by the daydreams of the day ahead. We go off to bed and I can hardly sleep. Good thing I had wine to relax my mind enough. Something about fishing posesses me and I can't sleep the night before.
11:30am Sunday, my cousin and his girlfriend arrive and we waste no time putting the 28' St. Croix in the water and heading out into the river to catch the turn of the incoming tide as it starts to leave the river for the bay only 4 miles away and in plain sight by this point as we are heading out across Kilmer's Point with the bay breeze blowing at least 20 knots. 
We head over to shallow water across river at the flats inside the main shipping channel to catch some bait. No Luck. Reel em in!! I said as I fired up the motor. We're headed to the tried and true fishin' hole 2 miles up river and about another mile across.
As we make our way across the main channel in to 40' of water, it happened. They appeared almost like a ghost. Right out of thin air.....the birds divebombing the water no doubt in anticipation the big meal beneath the blue water.


GET UP THERE JASON!!!! THROW THAT GOTCHA PLUG AND WORK IT AS FAST AS YOU CAN!!! With me driving the boat and circling the school, trying not to disturb it, Jason lands a MONSTER Taylor Blue!!! At least 3.5 pounds. I throw it in neutral.....grab my penn slammer....run up front screamin' "WOOOOO Hell yeah baby! That's what I'm talking about." All while casting at the same time. First cast BAM!!! "Dude I'm hooked up!!!!!" Jason laughs and says "This is it dude! Let's get em!" Bird screaming and diving all around us I fight this BIG blue on light tackle. He's fighting like a puppy drum!!! I bring him to the edge of the boat....."There's three more with him!!" As I bring the big blue over.....he is regurgitating menhaden EVERYWHERE!!!........Jason hooks up again! "This is insane dude!! WOOOOO HELL YEAH!!!"

Jason loses his fish, in the blink of an eye, the school goes deep and the birds return to float on the water and wait it out. We waited with them. So close to the birds, it was almost like they sensed we were there for the same reason and that it was OK for us to wait with them.

We wait for a while......menhaden slicks from the slaughter floating all around us. I look at Jason, "any minute now brother, any minute now."


"RIGHT THERE!!!! 10 OCLOCK!!" Jason says with the enthusiasm of a little kid at Christmas!! 


"YEAH!! HELL YEAH!!!" I say as I fire up the boat and waste no time kicking it up wide open heading down river with the tide the school is obviously moving with.

Jason standing on the bow..."Almost in range now", I say as Jason flips the bail open on his shimano in preparation for one final battle with the big blues before the sun sinks down over the horizon.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

*part 2*

This time the school has tripled in size! Obviously joining up with other schools to form one massive school of blues about 100yds long by 100yds wide. 

Now the water looks like white caps, but its actually blues crashing the menhaden!!!

I drop the motor into neutral and run up front with Jason. "Here we go baby!! This is the real deal right here!" 

First cast for Jason, WHAM!!! as soon as it hits the water, Jason laughing as he is fighting this monster blue he says, "Dude this is insane!! I've never seen anything like this, even down at the point!" 

"HAHA! I know!" I said I hook up with another big blue!!!! 

We kept going until our shoulders were on fire, menhaden, and blood was all over the boat and the sun was getting low.

We decided to show mercy to the big school, or maybe it was us crying for mercy...LOL.....days like this you will never forget! It's what makes life worth living. 


In the chaos of the day, the girls even landed a few nice blues of there own. I was proud of my girl....she jumped right in there and landed a few real nice blues on a gotcha plug once I got her hooked up. That was definitely the highlight of the day. 

Between the adrenaline, the ferocity of the school of blues, the fast paced action and the girls catching them too. The day was one we will never forget.


As we headed in, laughing and enjoying our beers, we stopped to empty a couple our crab pots set out at the mouth of Robinson's Creek and as a perfect ending should be, the pots were full of nice crabs.

We spent the rest of the night grilling blues, steaming crabs, telling jokes, lovin' life and of course, the pina coladas 


"It's not about the destination. It's about the Journey."



FA


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

More.........


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

LOL more what?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Great report, bet dinner was good.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

Awesome read.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*nice report*

i enjoyed the creative reading.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats a memory you can pull out on a cold windy day in the early winter when the fishing is the only thing colder than the air and you are asking yourself, "Why do I put myself through this?!"


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty wrerk thats one trip you will never forget and will always tell that story.


----------

